# Fan making lot of Sound.



## FasTrack (Dec 11, 2004)

I have a p-III System and from yesterday, the system fan has been making very loud noise.

How do i stop that ?, Its very irritating.


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 11, 2004)

8) ..try cleaning ur fan with a brush...
do check if any cable from SMPS is coming in contact with it..

but DO NOT TRY TO OPEN IT  
u know what i mean!!!


----------



## FasTrack (Dec 13, 2004)

Yes, i cleaned it, no effect.


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 13, 2004)

...hey budddddy....ur hearing power is restored!!!!!

dats why ur hearing evrything normal now!!!


----------



## pimpom (Dec 13, 2004)

If cleaning hasn't solved the problem and the blades are not brushing against anything, see if the fan is firmly attached. If it's screwed on, check the screws. If it's still not that, peel off the sticker and apply a small gob of grease on the bearing or bushing.

If that does not cure it, it's time to replace the fan. Even if you can live with the noise, it's probably nearing the end of its useful life.

Some noisy fans can keep on working for a long time, but since it's a P-3, it's probably quite a few years old. And it may stop or slow down too much to give adequate cooling without your noticing it, and your processor will be fried. Fans are much cheaper to replace.


----------



## Santosh Halemani (Dec 13, 2004)

i think it dosen't need a replacment and pinpom suggest something good .fasttrack, i to have a noisy fan but i work with my pc for 5 to 9 hrs.that will explain to overcome the noise and pay attention to what u r doing.


----------



## FasTrack (Dec 13, 2004)

> i think it dosen't need a replacment and pinpom suggest something good .fasttrack, i to have a noisy fan but i work with my pc for 5 to 9 hrs.that will explain to overcome the noise and pay attention to what u r doing.



Sorry dude, I have posted here to solve the problem I have and If you can go on It's well and good, but I need a solution. Thanks.



> apply a small gob of grease on the bearing or bushing.



O.k I'll let u know after I do it. Thank You.


----------



## theraven (Dec 13, 2004)

dude 
a new fan costs like 50 bucks or so
ur fan motor is probably damaged and will give in anytime ...
U CANNOT FIX IT IF THATS THE CASE !

most of these guys know what they are talkin abt ...
listen !!
its better than having a bust fan and then not being able to use ur pc for a few days 
or even worse ur pc overheating bcuz ur fan isnt workin poperly !

since u mentioned its a p3 .. im sure its the kind that doesnt even use a molex connector ?
u can try it on a friends pc or something .. to check if thats the problem ..
or it COULD be that ur 2 wires are giving in excess of 5 volts to the fan which is makin it run faster than its supposed to hence causin unnecessary vibration and consequently noise !
if u are a technical person use a multimeter to check the voltage between the 2 terminals


----------



## richard nightly (Dec 14, 2004)

Use 3x1 oil on fan bearing... check the link.
I have done this and it made the fan work as good as new.

*www.dansdata.com/fanmaint.htm


----------



## FasTrack (Dec 15, 2004)

> since u mentioned its a p3 .. im sure its the kind that doesnt even use a molex connector ?



Whats a Molex Connector ????

I am getting the fan replaced.


----------



## pimpom (Dec 15, 2004)

Molex is the name of a company that makes different types of connectors, but the connector that is most commonly associated with the name Molex in a computer is the 4-pin power supply connector that carries +5 and +12V supply. Red wire for +5V, yellow for +12V and two black wires for ground/negative.


----------



## pimpom (Dec 15, 2004)

P.S. : Another example of a connector that bears the name of a company is the RCA plug. RCA was one of the giant pioneer companies in electronics and was originally called Radio Corporation of America, but they became universally known by the abbreviation, so they officially changed the name to RCA Corporation in 1968. Now it's a part of the Harris Semiconductor group of companies.


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 14, 2010)

Might be a setting in the BIOS also. My MoBo have a Q-Fan control in the BIOS and based on this setting too, the fans sound can be controlled to an extent. But I doubt if P-3 boards had this setting. i say better to get a new fan, then risking the processor getting busted.


----------

